# résolu AIDE réseau WIFI

## maxim rabie assamouah

bonjour 

 Problème : mon wifi n’apparaît pas dans la liste

env : KDE 

suite avec la dernière mise a jour gentoo , le réseau wifi  n'affiche pas tous les SSID disponible 

quant j’utilise une autre distribution sur le même pc , fonctionne bien correctement 

donc , uniquement le problème sur gentoo, 

 merci a tous ,Last edited by maxim rabie assamouah on Mon Mar 28, 2022 11:16 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Essayez de recompiler le paquet net-wireless/wpa_supplicant avec la variable use tkip (regardez ici).

----------

## maxim rabie assamouah

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Essayez de recompiler le paquet net-wireless/wpa_supplicant avec la variable use tkip (regardez ici).

 

marche nickel

avec use flag tpik , tous les réseaux wifi apparaissentLast edited by maxim rabie assamouah on Mon Mar 28, 2022 11:15 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pti-rem

Bonjour maxim rabie assamouah,

Tu pourrais ajouter « résolu » en éditant le titre du premier message de ton sujet.

Il s'agit davantage d'une convention que d'une obligation.

Quand j'ai la place, je le fais.

Content pour toi d'avoir résolu ton souci.

----------

